# fruit and veg



## a+a but (Dec 16, 2009)

HI.just signed onto the forum because i need lots of info regarding moving to cyprus to give my family a better life.i have worked in the wholsale fruit and vegtable industry for over 25 years selling to hotels,restaurants,supermarkets etc.can someone please tell me if i can use this experience in some capacity to get a job in cyprus.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

a+a but said:


> HI.just signed onto the forum because i need lots of info regarding moving to cyprus to give my family a better life.i have worked in the wholsale fruit and vegtable industry for over 25 years selling to hotels,restaurants,supermarkets etc.can someone please tell me if i can use this experience in some capacity to get a job in cyprus.


Have a look on EURES website (the european jobs portal) and select Cyprus - all jobs are listed there (there are currently about 1200 jobs) but as unemployment is at a record high at the moment, I'd caution that getting a reasonable job in the wholesale industry is going to be tough - Cyprus is still a country of small holders and independent farmers who sell direct to customers - there are still village market days and weekly markets in the capital. Many farmers still tour streets in their suzuki vans with loudhailers announcing fresh produce to housekeepers and sell direct on the streets. These are family run farms where jobs largely remain in the family and menial tasks go to very low paid migrant workers.

If you have a young family to support, I'd caution giving up employment in the UK to come to an uncertain jobs market here. If you were carefree, then there could be an adventure to be had, but employment is scarce here for locals and for expats in any field and the pay is considerably less than in the UK.


----------



## a+a but (Dec 16, 2009)

thanks


kimonas said:


> Have a look on EURES website (the european jobs portal) and select Cyprus - all jobs are listed there (there are currently about 1200 jobs) but as unemployment is at a record high at the moment, I'd caution that getting a reasonable job in the wholesale industry is going to be tough - Cyprus is still a country of small holders and independent farmers who sell direct to customers - there are still village market days and weekly markets in the capital. Many farmers still tour streets in their suzuki vans with loudhailers announcing fresh produce to housekeepers and sell direct on the streets. These are family run farms where jobs largely remain in the family and menial tasks go to very low paid migrant workers.
> 
> If you have a young family to support, I'd caution giving up employment in the UK to come to an uncertain jobs market here. If you were carefree, then there could be an adventure to be had, but employment is scarce here for locals and for expats in any field and the pay is considerably less than in the UK.


----------



## a+a but (Dec 16, 2009)

a+a but said:


> thanks


thanks for the information i will look into that.I have a daughter aged 12 and a son aged 10.will have an income of about £1000 a month coming in from uk so will perhaps turn my hand to something else.i hope.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

a+a but said:


> thanks for the information i will look into that.I have a daughter aged 12 and a son aged 10.will have an income of about £1000 a month coming in from uk so will perhaps turn my hand to something else.i hope.


If you will renting, with two children you will need a 3 bedroom property and the biggest chunk of that 1,000 will be swallowed up on rent.
Then it will depend very much on whether you are happy to put your children into a local school whether you can then earn enough to live on as a family of four.
Take a look at some of the threads about schooling in Cyprus and also the cost of living threads.

Veronica


----------



## a+a but (Dec 16, 2009)

*child benefit*

can someone help me.i have been told that when i move to cyprus my wife will still be able to receive child benefit,working tax and family credit etc.is this true?


----------



## dalaney (Oct 7, 2008)

a+a but said:


> can someone help me.i have been told that when i move to cyprus my wife will still be able to receive child benefit,working tax and family credit etc.is this true?


No you wont be able to claim benefits while living in Cyprus on a permanent basis, and you will struggle to live on a £1000 with 2 children.

Sorry to put a downer on your dreams, but we tried and have since returned back to the UK.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dalaney said:


> No you wont be able to claim benefits while living in Cyprus on a permanent basis, and you will struggle to live on a £1000 with 2 children.
> 
> Sorry to put a downer on your dreams, but we tried and have since returned back to the UK.


dalaney it is far better to tell people the facts and hopefully stop people making a serious mistake.
I am constantly telling people that is you have young children it is not easy to make enough money here for a good life.
This is a great place to live for couples without children who can both work or for anyone who is retired on good pension but it is not the place for young families. unless you own a business from which you are earning good money.

Veronica


----------

